# OMG Surprise Frog!!



## Devilbabi (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi All, My names Amanda. 
I got a nice surprise last night, when i was ripping up my spinach for dinner. This little green lovely jumped out of there very slowly. 
I bought that spinach last Wednesday!! He's been in my fridge for a little over a week!! OMG. 


I have popped him into a small fish tank, and he's only tiny. A little over an inch. and he's a bit yellow looking. I've been to the pet shop today and bought some pin crickets, put a few in there, but he's not eating yet. He has water, a few of the spinach leaves in there and a few shells for him to hide under. I had to work today so I didn't get to do it up like i would like to, that's tomorrows job.
So I guess im after advice etc. On what i can do to make him comfortable and all after his ordeal of being in the cold fridge for a week. 

Would it be a bad idea to keep him? I think he's a Green Tree Frog and i've read their awesome pets???Thanks all for your help it's greatly apprecited 

Manda


----------



## Devilbabi (Jun 25, 2010)

OH yeah , and I wrapped one end of the tank with a blanket for warmth. At the moment, I have the lamp on the tank to help it warm up. Is that a good idea? Will he be ok in that tank?


----------



## dangles (Jun 25, 2010)

its illegal to keep any wild frogs. Release it near an area with water or call wires?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jun 25, 2010)

Not sure but I was told by WIRES that they only come to pick up injured wildlife :/


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 25, 2010)

dangles said:


> its illegal to keep any wild frogs. Release it near an area with water or call wires?



Under no circumstances should you release it.Worst thing you could possibly do.


----------



## Devilbabi (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought so. He needs some care I would think. 
He doesnt look so well, or maybe he's just tiny I dont know. I want to feed him and help him to recover from his ordeal!


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 25, 2010)

Devilbabi said:


> I thought so. He needs some care I would think.
> He doesnt look so well, or maybe he's just tiny I dont know. I want to feed him and help him to recover from his ordeal!



Releasing it has more to do with introducing disease into that area.While it may be well intentioned it is a very ignorant thing to do.Calling WIRES would be your best bet.


----------



## dangles (Jun 25, 2010)

Call DECCW and ask them what to do then. Keeping the frog even to feed it up is illegal. Are you licensed??? Do you know how to care for a frog?

Check frogs.org.au Community :: Index you will find the same thing as i have said about it being illegal there as well


Ramsayi i actually thought that when i was eating dinner


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 25, 2010)

I know F all about frogs, but IF that is a green tree frog, which it doesn't look like it to me, as we used to have heaps of them hopping around when I was younger...why is it yellow? Or is it my HD 1080p monitor that needs calibration...LOL I see you live in Sydney..which is even more awesome to see some of our froggies still here. An ecosystem is judged in its health by animals like frogs..and I have seen a massive decline in them in Sydney...this guy although yellow...LOL...means they are surviving in some areas, albeit the wrong colour.


----------



## dangles (Jun 25, 2010)

looks yellow to me as well


----------



## TassieHerper (Jun 25, 2010)

That’s what we would call a banana box frog. *DO NOT RELEASE IT*, is some cases they can harbour a virus called Cytrid fungus and it spreads like wild fire and it is an invisible killer in *ALL *frogs.

Banana box frog is a term commonly given to frogs that have been displaced by the importation of fresh produce. They are risky due to the unknown origins and should be assessed by a qualified facility for disease before being released to a qualified keeper.

By the looks of it, it may be a Danty Green Tree Frog (_Litoria gracilenta_). they are known to be yellow in ther juvenile state.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 25, 2010)

TassieHerper said:


> That’s what we would call a banana box frog. *DO NOT RELEASE IT*, is some cases they can harbour a virus called Cytrid fungus and it spreads like wild fire and it is an invisible killer in *ALL *frogs.
> 
> Banana box frog is a term commonly given to frogs that have been displaced by the importation of fresh produce. They are risky due to the unknown origins and should be assessed by a qualified facility for disease before being released to a qualified keeper.



Well done TassieHerper! Listen to him, because as a laymen regarding frogs....it aint a green tree frog!
I recall eating one of them when I had a recent stir-fry with Bock choy imported from another state.. and it didn't taste like GTF legs I ate when a kid......Joking!


----------



## cement (Jun 25, 2010)

Devilbabi,
I work for wildlife rescue and care and heres the situation. You can't legally keep a native wild animal that you have just found. But you shouldn't release it either for the exact reason Ramsayi and Tassie gave you. The best course of action is to contact a local wildlife rescue group, explain the details and see what they say.
Until you hand it over, research and see if you can correctly identify it and come back here (or a frog site) for some care info, so its gets a good home in the meantime.

This is how a lot of people get into herps, By stumbling upon something that piques the interest and learning a bit about them.Then they find them so fascinating the bug is born.

Its not expensive to get your licence so you can keep frogs, and then buy a captive bred one. Captive bred will do better in captivity then wild caught, as wild caught always has the potential to stress.


----------



## sandswimmer (Jun 25, 2010)

It is a dainty tree frog, Litoria gracilenta


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought it looked like a little L.fallax... Devilbabi its wonderful what you are trying to do for this little frog. I would reccommend contacting SOFAR. They run a frog rescue service and will glad take the frog off your hands. Frog and Reptile Rescue Service


----------



## bigi (Jun 25, 2010)

interesting thread guys, learn something new every day


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 26, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> I see you live in Sydney..which is even more awesome to see some of our froggies still here. An ecosystem is judged in its health by animals like frogs..and I have seen a massive decline in them in Sydney


I'd have to actually disagree with that. I'm also in Sydney & in the past few years I've noticed a marked increase of frogs (in my area at least), particularly of peron's tree frogs & striped marsh frogs. There are a number of natural creeks in the area & in recent years the local councils have cleaned them up a lot, removed a lot of invasive plants & reiniforced & replanted the creek banks. Whether or not this is the reason (& hopefully not that they've been displaced from other areas), I'm not sure.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> I'd have to actually disagree with that. I'm also in Sydney & in the past few years I've noticed a marked increase of frogs (in my area at least), particularly of peron's tree frogs & striped marsh frogs. There are a number of natural creeks in the area & in recent years the local councils have cleaned them up a lot, removed a lot of invasive plants & reiniforced & replanted the creek banks. Whether or not this is the reason (& hopefully not that they've been displaced from other areas), I'm not sure.


Many species are declining at the moment, as some species decline other species that are not so susceptible to whatever caused the others to die off start to thrive as they suddenly have reduced competition, it would seem that is what you are experiencing.

Cheers Gex


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh and as said by Bearded_Lady, calling SOFAR's rescue service (0418666073) is the best thing to do, please do not release it.

Thanks Gex


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 26, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Many species are declining at the moment, as some species decline other species that are not so susceptible to whatever caused the others to die off start to thrive as they suddenly have reduced competition, it would seem that is what you are experiencing.
> 
> Cheers Gex


 
What Gex said.....The native froggies where I grew up have gone and where I live now even over the last 5 years, we don't hear frogs anymore in the creek that runs beside our place. Just my experience...


----------



## nathancl (Jun 26, 2010)

looks like a fallax to me too. definitly take the advise of not releasing it. the risk of kytrid contamination into your local area is very high if it is not already there.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, releasing it a stupid idea. I'm glad we all agree on that. 

Information on disease AND sydney frog species is here: 

http://www.fats.org.au/Frogs.html


The Frog and Tadpole Study Group are Sydney based and have a frog rescue service. If you're that keen to keep it you can hand it over to them who will quarantine it and get it feeding, then in that time you can get your amphib license and get a rescued frog from FATS. It may even be the same one. 

www.FATS.org.au There's a number for the frogwatch helpline on the website.


----------



## jinin (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks Falax to me too...Eastern Dwarf Green Tree Frog, if it is fallax that is an adult you have there!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 27, 2010)

jinin said:


> Looks Falax to me too...Eastern Dwarf Green Tree Frog, if it is fallax that is an adult you have there!


 Yeah I agree its either a L.fallax or one of its close relatives


----------



## sandswimmer (Jun 27, 2010)

No, it's a dainty. 100%. It is not a fallax or bicolor.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 27, 2010)

This is a juvenile Dainty, as you can see it looks nothing liek the pics provided 
http://mybackyard.info/backyardblog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/dainty_1_07_08.jpg


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 27, 2010)

lol yeah as geckoman said its not a dainty....


----------



## pttom1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sandswimmer is correct. It is a dainty (_Litoria gracilenta_). If you have not seen a dainty or a fallax in the flesh before I can see how you would be confused, but it is without a doubt a dainty.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 28, 2010)

I have seen both in the flesh and I can say with a large amount of certainty that it is L.fallax. I can also say with 100% certainty that it is NOT a dainty tree frog. Anyways i think its best to agree that it is a FROG... unless someone wants to argue its a baby canetoad...

In any case i think the species is irrelevant to the topic of the thread. She asked for advice, she got advice and hopefully she is following thru on it or at least giving this animal an adequate amount of care, which she seemed keen on giving. In any case, it seems this animal is not coming into any harm or suffering...which in my opinion is the best outcome.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 28, 2010)

For those who are so sure its a Dainty I would like to know what you base this on?
I have never seen a Dainty with a prominent dark bar going over each eye as this frog obviously has, can you provide a pic of a Dainty that looks like that as I would like to see it for my own curiosity. 
I have seen quite a few of each and kept both before, so naturally I am confused with people saying its a Dainty without any doubt.
Like I said earlier I do not believe it to be L.gracilenta but instead a L.fallax or another type of Dwarf Tree Frog

Cheers Gex


----------



## TassieHerper (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I was the first to say it, and to be honest I said it without looking into it too much. While I have seen pictures of Dainty's in this colour morph in earlier stages I am inclined to agree that it is a Fallax. Though to be honest I haven't seen one quite so yellow before.

All arguments a side, is there any update on this little guy?


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jun 30, 2010)

I know that very young GTF's have a bar across the eyes after they morph, if it is the same in Dainty's then it could be a young Dainty. If not its quite a yellow dwarf or it could just be the flash. Also, i believe that if you hand it over to the right people you can actually get it back if its cleared after quarentine (providing you have a license).


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 30, 2010)

Contact SOFAR or FATS, get your license and do it the right way, then you can start building your collection without having to deal with the dodgy idiots that deal off license


----------



## eipper (Jul 3, 2010)

It is fallax....not gracilenta...the skin is not slightly granular for starters.....

Get in contact with FATS...they deal with translocated frogs

As others correctly said....DO NOT RELEASE

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## grizz (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah that sucka woulldn't last a minute with wires due to the possability of viruses, release or relocation is not an option. generally any frog that comes into care would not have much time left!


----------



## collywolly (Jul 5, 2010)

dangles says release it !!!! Tassie herper says dont release it..........man I love forums


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 5, 2010)

collywolly said:


> dangles says release it !!!! Tassie herper says dont release it..........man I love forums



Dangles doesnt know what he is talking about, frogs of unknown origin should NEVER be released


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Dangles doesnt know what he is talking about, frogs of unknown origin should NEVER be released


 
+1


----------

